# Rate the girl above you thread



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Just simply rate the picture of the girl posted before you from 1-10 and then post a picture of another girl for the next poster to rate. I'll start...









Amy Ried


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

This fails...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Canadian Destroyer said:


> Amy Ried


7

Charlotte


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

5

Sara Underwood


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

10

Alexis Ren

https://www.instagram.com/alexisren/


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8.

I'd post Anna Kendrick, but I don't think I could handle anything but a 10 :aryha

*Alexandra Daddario*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10
Ashley Benson


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

8.25/10

Courtney Tailor:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goddess 10/10

Candice Swanepoel:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10 wens3

*Michelle Keegan*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

8.5/10

Chelsie Aryn:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7.5/10

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8
Maryse


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10 obviously. Fuck Miz, lucky bastard.

Brace yourself TFW, brace yourself

:sadbecky

*Anna Kendrick*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6
Hayley Atwell


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

7 I don't think Hayley Atwell is mega hot but I certainly wouldn't turn her down

Emma Dumont - I'm a sucker for that pretty face and those eyes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7/10

Jessica Nigri


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

8 for being hot, another .5 for personality = 8.5

Katie Cassidy


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

10


Sorry to be a cock block.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

-12/100.

Rihanna.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9.5 :Cocky

_Tatiana Maslany_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10

Janna Breslin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat Ass/10. wens3

THE LASS KICKER, CAPTAIN B


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A solid 6.5/10.

Kelly Brook.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10. Lucy is so beautiful.

Ana Cheri


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10. Jesus fuck at that body wens3

_Gal Gadot_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10

Ai Shinozaki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.

Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10

Jessica Nigri


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boobies/10.

_Yanet Garcia_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7.5


Alexa Bliss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.

Kate Upton.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10.

_Yvonne Strahovski_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.

Rosanna Arkle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10

Danielle Panabaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

7/10.

_Elisha Cuthbert_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7.5/10

Adrianne Palicki


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

9/10

Demi Lovato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to have to give her a 10 or @AryaDark might have a word. I don't fancy getting whipped tonight 

_Natalie Dormer_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10

Kira Kosarin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8.5/10

Peyton Royce


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9.5/10.

Nikki Bella.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

9/10


Daffney Unger


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.

Gabrielle Richens


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

7/10.

I'll follow with another Gabrielle :aryha

_Gabrielle Union_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.

Megan Fox.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

6

Tori Hughes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

6/10.

Rachel Riley (aka the only reason I watched Countdown)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7


Victoria Justice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.

Rihanna.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9.5/10 :sneaky

The boobies are definitely a 10, however wens3

_Michelle Rodriguez_


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Michelle Rodriguez is a bad-ass. 9/10, she's awesome.

Shirley MacLaine:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

6/10.

Jennifer Love Hewitt (Still a crush of mine wens3)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8


Kairi Sane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6/10

Kira Kosarin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10


Jelena Jensen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6.5/10

Kelly Brook


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

8/10

Chloe Bennet


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.

Maryse Ouellet.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10
Mandy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*11/10.

Rachel Burr​*​


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.

Gal Gadot























​*​​


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10.

Pretty face, nice body, great personality. :sodone 

I'll represent @Aizen

Ana de Armas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8.5/10.

























​*​​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10

Stacy Kiebler


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Liv Morgan I would give her 9/10 put ur girl next .


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10









Victoria Justice


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Barbie Hayden 8 1/2 10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tessa Blanchard 8/10


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10

Amber Heard


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10

Summer Glau


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10

Kira Kosarin


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cathy Heaven 8/10


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

6.5/10

Helga Lovekaty


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gabi Castrovinci 9/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10

AJ


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

3/10.

Rachel Burr


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Millie Mckenzie 8/10


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

On this picture 7 ^ but most of the pics I found on Google were not that good lol


Janna Breslin


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> On this picture 7 ^ but most of the pics I found on Google were not that good lol
> 
> 
> Janna Breslin


Your ratings are harsh dude at least an 81/2.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mandy Rose 9/10


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Theuk said:


> Your ratings are harsh dude at least an 81/2.


Isn't she the same girl without makeup ?










Mandy gets an 8

Kasey Ashcraft


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Isn't she the same girl without makeup ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't got a clue bout the makeup dude

Your newest pic 8/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tenille Dashwood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7.5

Ronda Rousey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7
https://giant.gfycat.com/MasculineCircularAlbacoretuna.webm
Brec Bassinger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

6.5

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7

Karlee Perez


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

7.5
Lolo Wood


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

7.7

India Westbrooks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10

Alexis 'Lexi' Kaufman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

6.5









Layla El


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RamPaige said:


> 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That low for Gemma Atkinson?!

Anyway, 9

Nina Dobrev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7.5

Giorgia Piscina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10

Anastasiya Kvitko


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10
















Minka Kells


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

9

Frankie Ward


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6/10










Victoria Justice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10


Dolly Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7.5/10

Some peruvian flavour. Peruvian singer Leslie Shaw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6/10

Kira Kosarin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5. Not bad but not my type. I know, I know.

Simone Simons from the band Epica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10

Debbie Harry circa 1979


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10.

Blake Lively.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

8/10.


Brittany Snow.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

0/10.

Why does she get to have all the fun with Anna?!! :side:

:nah2 She's pretty, 8/10.

Scarlett Bordeaux.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10









India Reynolds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8 

Kairi Sane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10

Alicia Atout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8.5

Pam Grier circa 1974


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10


Allie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8

Kate Micucci


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7/10

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10


Kylie Jenner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

6

Eva Green


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

5.5


Liana Brackett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7

Audrey Tautou


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7.5/10

Naile Lopez


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

Yanet Garcia.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

9/10

Pamela Longoria


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

Velvet Sky. The old crush of @CJ ;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

8/10

Zelina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8
Isabella Rossellini (early 1990s)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10

emily didonato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

7/10.

Milla Jovovich.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9.5

Françoise Hardy circa 1968


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10

Rocsi Diaz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise should get an 80/10. :sadbecky

8

Madeline Smith circa 1974


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10









Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

9

Riley Reid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7

C.J. Perry


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

9.5

Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7/10

Naomi


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

6/10

Eva Marie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10


Billie Kay


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7.5/10

Christina Hammer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7.5

Penelope Ford


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10 

The girl in my avatar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Lauren Cohan


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

8/10

Io Shirai


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

Gal Gadot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Sophie Dee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

Emma Roberts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10

Peyton Royce


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

4/10 *Meltzer gimmick* 

lol, kiddding. 10/10 don't want to get yelled at on twitter. 

Liv Morgan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10, she really isn't that special :shrug 

Mandy Rose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Liv ain't special yeah, she's pretty enough, though. 

Mandy - 6/10 eh, hot, but not beautiful really. 

Shayna Baszler :lelbrock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

3/10. Don't tell her that though, she'd definitely beat my skinny ass.

Melanie Iglesias.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

7.5/10 

Kerry Washington


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5/10

Meghan Markle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10

Beyoncé


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8.5/10.

Ariana Grande.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

10/10

Anna Kendrick :cole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10

Jamie Lynn Spears


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

5/10

Demi Lovato


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

7/10 

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10

Paige


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10

Bella Hadid


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

5/10

Parker Mckenna Posey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5/10

Alexa Bliss


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

10/10 

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vintage WF

8/10 

Famke Janssen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Tylene Buck


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*5.5/10.

Lucy Pinder?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9.5/10.

Rosie Jones?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

Adriana Lima


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10

Salina de la Renta


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.

Lita?







*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10
Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.

Trish Stratus?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10

Maria Gjieli


----------

